
Ball control on a touch screen (using a Microchip microcontroller) - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/ball-control-touch-screen-using-microchip-microcontroller#
======
ionela
A ball control on a touch screen (using a Microchip microcontroller) was
realized in a laboratory in Italy. A steel ball was kept at the center of a
metallic plate using FLEX board at the Retis lab of Scuola Superiore
Sant'Anna. You just need a steel ball, a FLEX board (an embedded board which
can be used by all the developers who want to fully exploit the potential of
the latest Microchip micro-controllers: the dsPIC DSC family - see the
Datasheet), two servomotors and a touch screen.

